# Sidekick or Full Wimberly



## CellCyclist (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I recently purchased a used 400 F4.0 DO and I am now looking for an suited Gimbal head. I have already decided that I want a Wimberly, but I m not sure wether I should get the Sidekick or should directly get the full version. 

I already own an Markins Q20, so the Sidekick would not burn a hole in my pocket. On the other side its already 40% of the price for the full Version. 

Has anybody experience with using a 400 mm DO on a sidekick? Does it balance reasonably well?

Thanks for the help


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jul 30, 2013)

Full wimberly. It is more stable, provides better support, and you will upgrade to the full wimberly anyway. So just bite it and get what you really want in the first place.


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2013)

+1 Wimberly.


----------



## Jim K (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't have experience with the equipment to answer your question. But I am very happy with the full version II for my 500 f/4L IS. Your setup is quite a bit lighter so it may work on a sidekick :-\


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 30, 2013)

Ditto with the above.

I also don't have your exact setup, but do have some heavy glass and the WH-200. It works great for all my short and long lenses. I am very happy with it. I find that it is an excellent quality head for a good price.

sek


----------



## BrettS (Jul 31, 2013)

Ditto on all the above.

I have a Markins Q-Ball M-10 but opted for the Wimberley WH-200 when I picked up my 500 F/4L II.


----------

